# Xena - 1.5 y.o. Friesian/Appaloosa mare, a doll and a handful!



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty pretty mare!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, she is beautiful! What an awesome color! <3 I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## AllXenasHorsesLLC (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you both so much! It's like receiving a compliment about your child, kind words about your horse always make you smile  I am enthralled by her, and will absolutely share more photos.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How long have you owned her? :>


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

she is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I LOVE her look, she's a beauty. How big do you expect her to grow? How tall is she now?


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

she's grogeous!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful filly!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lovely horse !! She's really pretty !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous little filly and wonderful environment you've got for her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She's STUNNING . I love her colouring. So, so,SO pretty .


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

Gorgeous baby! Friesians are one of my favorite breeds


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Northumberlandcowgirl13 (Oct 3, 2013)

She's really beautiful!


----------



## Labrador (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful little girl! Love that face....love the arena in the background, too.


----------

